# NSW Central Coast



## Fantazmic (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone

Hubby and I are looking to have a holiday and we wondered about the NSW Central Coast as there was a thread not so long ago about someone moving there? and everyone was saying how wonderful it was.

If Hubby and I were going to have a holiday up there can anyone advise us on the best spots to visit....

We are thinking eventually we would like to have a holiday house and are thining we might bite the bullet and purchase something we could rent till we are older and then retire inot it if that makes sense....

So Id loeto hear of your experiences and where you would recommend we visit.

We like walking on nice established bush tracks especially around water...we are not into rugged bushland but do like to see nature.

Id just love to hear your ideas !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Perko (May 7, 2012)

Luxury Accommodation, Weekend Escape, On the Beach, Central Coast Resort, Kims Beach Hideaway


----------



## Nes88c (May 7, 2012)

It depends where on the coast you want to stay...
terigal,avoca,wamberal,copa cabana,mcmasters beach all very popular holiday destinations, many holiday homes here.

Then there's the northern half
blue bay, entrance, foresters beach, toukley. All very good too! 


THEN... There is the destinations with averages not so close to beaches but still beautiful. Matcham, tumbi umbi , lisarow, ourimbah... Lots of great little places up here. Lots of sites if u type it into google to look at holiday letting and. Holidays houses on central coast to give u an idea. Then it's just finding a place n house u like.


Hope this helps 



Fantazmic said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hubby and I are looking to have a holiday and we wondered about the NSW Central Coast as there was a thread not so long ago about someone moving there? and everyone was saying how wonderful it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## spinner_collis (May 7, 2012)

I would recommend you head to the australian reptile park first off, then the beaches. There are some great national parks and state forests if you are interested in bushwalking or if you like surf theres plenty of sand to keep you happy. If you are looking for a place to stay on holidays id look at the entrance or terrigal. You'll also need a car as public transport isnt the best.

If you are looking for a holiday house i'd look at what your price range suits. House prices go from 200K to multi million beach front properties all around the coast.

Hope you enjoy yourself

Cheers


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (May 7, 2012)

Stay at ocean beach big 4 in umina, right on the beach. not far from shops.

pearl beach is just around the corner if your looking for a holiday house id look there, houses in all price ranges. surrounded by brisbane water national park with great trails to walk.

the reptile park is about 20 minutes away, i recommend going there.

where ever you go on the coast, i hope you have fun.
cheers


----------



## timske (May 7, 2012)

wherever you come up here, its always great. 
just dont come in summer, we are already full at that time 
Mantra hotels or something at Ettalong Beach is great
or Crowne Plaza Terrigal would be the best spot, pending on if you have the $$$$
and bushwalking/beaching.. most of our beaches are surrounded by bush tracks


----------



## Skeptic (May 7, 2012)

Port Macquarie ****'s all over the entire central coast and is only an hour and a half further up the road. Seriously, ask anyone


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 8, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hubby and I are looking to have a holiday and we wondered about the NSW Central Coast as there was a thread not so long ago about someone moving there? and everyone was saying how wonderful it was.
> 
> ...



hey Elizabeth, 

It was me that just moved up to the Central Coast.

Australia Reptile Park is just up the road. Its close enough to do a day trip to Sydney and go to Taronga, wildlife world and the aquarium, oh and featherdale... 

I haven't done any bush walking, but in my thread people said there was heaps of great bushwalking around. 

Accommodation is reasonably priced (ill rent out my granny flat to you, lol) especially at this time of the year...

There is heaps of affordable places to buy around here, and always plenty of people wanting rentals so an investment/holiday house could be a great idea.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 8, 2012)

Don't buy North/west of Gosford or into the peninsular area, if you do make sure you have high fences 
Jmo lol
Terrigal, Erina, Avoca and surrounding areas are all very nice
If you are looking for a nice hotel you cannot go past the Crown PLaza overlooking Terrigal Beach

Good luck


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Don't buy North/west of Gosford or into the peninsular area, if you do make sure you have high fences


 What area do you regard as the "peninsular". Are you talking Ettalong/Umina side, or Empire Bay/Killcare side? Or somewhere else? Saratoga/Davistown? I only ask as my folks recently moved up to Green Point, they love it up there. What's the Point Clare area like?


----------



## Nes88c (May 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Don't buy North/west of Gosford or into the peninsular area, if you do make sure you have high fences
> Jmo lol
> Terrigal, Erina, Avoca and surrounding areas are all very nice
> If you are looking for a nice hotel you cannot go past the Crown PLaza overlooking Terrigal Beach
> ...


What r u trying to say?? Woy Woy, ettalong, umina beach, all the rest are beautiful, hardly anything happens here yet everyone says its a bad neighborhood! This makes me angry! 
I have lived on the peninsular for 24 years now, and nothing has ever happened, we even leave our back door open 24/7 and the keys in our front door all the time!! So how about u keep your "JMO" to yourself, as clearly you haven't lived here, so it's like me saying don't stay at wyong, when I have no knowledge of the place, only what ppl say about it!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 8, 2012)

There are lots of beautiful beach and lake areas from Budgewoi south to Macmaster’s Beach, as mentioned. But for somewhere a little different, with less exposure to the ocean and a magnificent view of the entrance to Broken Bay, tucked away in a quiet corner, I must fully agree with *JohnButler*... you cannot go past *Pearl Beach*. It is a great swimming beach and you have Brisbane Waters National Park within walking distance if you want to go bush and do some herping. I located my second Diamond Python in the field there. As well as the largest blind snake I have ever come across and various other herps. A magic, laid back spot within easy striking distance of the ARP and any other number of tourist attractions or extensive bush areas. Even if you don’t stay there, set a side a day for a visit. You won’t be disappointed.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 8, 2012)

Nes88c said:


> What r u trying to say?? Woy Woy, ettalong, umina beach, all the rest are beautiful, hardly anything happens here yet everyone says its a bad neighborhood! This makes me angry!
> I have lived on the peninsular for 24 years now, and nothing has ever happened, we even leave our back door open 24/7 and the keys in our front door all the time!! So how about u keep your "JMO" to yourself, as clearly you haven't lived here, so it's like me saying don't stay at wyong, when I have no knowledge of the place, only what ppl say about it!





I have lived in Ettalong, I was assaulted on 3 different occasions in a 4 month period by drunken idiots while walking home on weeknights, this has not happened to me once since moving out of the area.
I agree the area is nice, but you cannot say the bogans have not almost completely ruined it.



Sock Puppet said:


> What area do you regard as the "peninsular". Are you talking Ettalong/Umina side, or Empire Bay/Killcare side? Or somewhere else? Saratoga/Davistown? I only ask as my folks recently moved up to Green Point, they love it up there. What's the Point Clare area like?



When I say the "Penisular area" I mean Brisbane water from Woy Woy to Umina.


----------



## Australis (May 8, 2012)

I grew up on the peninsular loved it... and live back on the coast again now, but in the northern half which is also pretty nice. 

Pearl beach is a beautiful little place to visit as is Patonga which is right by it. Both are worth visiting and also The Entrance is a tourist favorite. 
Plenty of well maintained walking trails especially along the coast line.. some with aboriginal rock carvings. 

One thing that might be off the radar of suggestions is visiting Hawkesbury River.. preferably by train from Central Coast (heading towards Sydney).. the train line follows the waters edge for most of the 10-15 minute journey.

Couple of my photos 
Somersby falls.. conveniently located right next to the reptile park.






Pearl Beach.. which is sandwiched between Patonga and Umina... like just about everywhere there are scenic lookouts looking over the beaches.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys

thank you for all the suggestions....particularly pearl beach it loks lovely and we must go to the reptile park

Newtolovingsnake where are you...sounds like you are having a lovely time....

We are stuck in melbourne for now because of work and children and have just got approval from council to put a 2 metre high fence all around our property to try and get some privacy. I am so over the city.....one day one day we will leave !!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 8, 2012)

im at Blue Bay, near the Entrance..

I am loving it here, the sound of the ocean at night is the best and I wake up every morning feeling alive. We have only been here a week and a half, but it feels like home. We are only a 3min walk from the beach and it seems to be a nice friendly area.

I want to go check out somersby falls when the weather warms up, that looks incredible!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 8, 2012)

Blue Bay... a magic place. We had relatives that lived at the Entrance and some of my most cherished childhood memories are of a family holiday in Long Jetty. That’s a lot of years ago now but you cannot change the coastline or the lakes. Fishing, swimming, snorkelling or just beach combing... a wonderland to be explored. From one day to the next you will discover a whole new suite of different and interesting critters. And the hinterland has lots of magic bushland areas to satisfy the most ardent herper. Absolutely a great place to live for anyone with an interest in nature.

Blue


----------



## Nes88c (May 8, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I have lived in Ettalong, I was assaulted on 3 different occasions in a 4 month period by drunken idiots while walking home on weeknights, this has not happened to me once since moving out of the area.
> I agree the area is nice, but you cannot say the bogans have not almost completely ruined it.
> 
> 
> ...



Mate... Maybe that says more about you and your attitude, not the people who live here. Clearly if u ere assaulted more then once, u must hav upset someone. JMO.


----------



## SLINKY1 (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> Port Macquarie ****'s all over the entire central coast and is only an hour and a half further up the road. Seriously, ask anyone



An hour & a half up the road...?...what...by plane,Port Mac is a three hr drive without a stop...I've been going up there four-five times EVERY year since a child!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2012)

SLINKY1 said:


> An hour & a half up the road...?...what...by plane,Port Mac is a three hr drive without a stop...I've been going up there four-five times EVERY year since a child!



lol, i thought the same thing when i first read that.. please tell us your shortcut Skeptic!


----------



## Nes88c (May 9, 2012)

Like might have meant "lake macquarie" lol thats a region up near toukley... ??


----------

